# Hello Everyone!



## Katarine.wilson (19 Aug 2020)

Hello everyone! I'm from New York. I'm a professional photographer last 8 years.

I hope on this forum me can find a piece of good information about Camera and how can improve my skill.


----------



## Melll (19 Aug 2020)

Welcome


----------



## sparkyweasel (19 Aug 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Aug 2020)

🌿Welcome to the UKaps!
Macro/Micro aquariums we have loads on view!


----------



## Zeus. (22 Aug 2020)

Hi and welcome

Be worth checking a few of the threads @Nigel95 has done as his camera skills are top notch IMO - just checkout his posting areas Here  esp the Photography ones


----------



## Nigel95 (24 Aug 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Be worth checking a few of the threads @Nigel95 has done as his camera skills are top notch IMO - just checkout his posting areas Here  esp the Photography ones



Thanks for the compliment bro


----------



## jaypeecee (24 Aug 2020)

Hi @Katarine.wilson 

Welcome to UKAPS!

JPC


----------



## anthony01 (29 Aug 2021)

Hello, welcome to the forum


----------

